# weird caterpillar like things in the box i bought crickets



## reptile0mad (Apr 12, 2009)

does any one no about these things, there are black caterpillar-like things in the box with the crickets i bought , does anyone know what they are ?
i won't be able to put any pics up sorry..


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah they are the larvea of the larder beatle. A household pest so dont let any get out. I lived in student digs in my 1st year where hoovering wasnt exactly a regular thing. A few got out and bred and they would appear in the corner of rooms and under clothes if u left them on the floor overnight. Not pretty. They are known to chew on books/fabrics, causing damage.

A few people are after buying them on here from time to time. I think they are used by taxidemists to clean bones, ie they eat the flesh off it.


----------



## reptile0mad (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for the help , i was worried as to what they were..:no1:


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

when i had a cwd he used to love them would eat them over crix every time


----------

